# Raptors want Nash or Lin



## Raptor (Feb 26, 2004)

Record to Si.com, Raptors want to sign Nash if fail go after Lin
Do you guys want Nash or Lin?
I like Nash better.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Are they just hoping Nash wants to play for a Canadian team or something?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

If Nash wanted to play for a mediocre team he could make more money in PHX.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Just the fact Colangelo wants Lin should be the final straw to get him fired. This guy is a degenerate gambler.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Lin for Raptor's 2013 1st (top 3 protected) :bsmile:

Do it for the season ticket sales.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Adam said:


> Just the fact Colangelo wants Lin should be the final straw to get him fired. This guy is a degenerate gambler.


Lin is a better point guard than Norris Cole, whom you seem to think is amazing, so no ,sorry Adam, dumb comment on your part.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I actually think Nash in Toronto is a possibility. I don't see the Raptors paying more than the MLE to sign him though.

I don't see Lin coming here. It's not even about him not being that good it's the fact that the Knicks need to keep him to please their disappointed fanbase. Lin is like the first uplifting thing that has happened to that franchise in more than a decade.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Can't see Nash going anywhere but a contender who needs a PG.

Only reason he'd go to TO is to finish his career being treated like an absolute god and possibly leading a shit team to a playoff berth.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

seifer0406 said:


> I don't see Lin coming here. It's not even about him not being that good it's the fact that the Knicks need to keep him to* make Dolan money*.


Fixed


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Nash to the Raptors has long been my dream. Lin to the Raptors for anything more than MLE money would be a nightmare.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

As a Canadian and longtime Raptors fan, as cool as it would be to see Nash retire with the Raptors, I'd rather see him play for a contender and win a ring.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

We're a contender next year. 



:favre:


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Nash should go to either Atlanta or Indiana. Lin will more than likely remain in NY.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Can't see Nash wanting to spend his twilight years in Indianapolis or Atlanta. He already took the GM job for Canada--probably the last of his contributions to basketball in the GWN. More than paid his dues.

Probably stays in Phoenix. Don't think New York is a good fit for him--with Amar'e yes, with Melo not so much.

Lin's been good for New York. I don't think somebody offers him a huge backloaded contract based on what, 25 games? Probably stays in New York.

Raps might make a big offer to Batum. Not thrilled with that prospect, either.

Tyreke Evans sounds like he's on the block. Probably not the worst we could do.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Neither. 

And whoever picks up Lin more than makes back whatever they paid him. I hate to act like he's more of a gate asset than a good player, but that's probably the case in a lot of owners' eyes


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

if the raptors get lin they would sell out every single home game. guaranteed.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I don't get the insistence on going after Nash, aside from the box office draw. The guy's 38, so he's only got two or three years left(yea, yea, yea, double-double something or other: he's going to fall apart at 40, that just what happens) and Toronto isn't contending for a title in the next year or two unless Jonas is the best center in the league right off the bat. Lin I understand, because he's only 23, but the Raptors either need to get a young guy who can mature with the team or a young veteran who's close to peaking to guide the rest of the roster. Nash just kicks the need to get a long-term answer at point guard down the road for a season or two.

EDIT: and Bayless wasn't so bad last year, if they can't get someone they can hand the reins over to for the next five years and beyond, it's worth it to bring him back on the QO and give him a full-time tryout as the starter.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Bogg said:


> I don't get the insistence on going after Nash, aside from the box office draw. The guy's 38, so he's only got two or three years left(yea, yea, yea, double-double something or other: he's going to fall apart at 40, that just what happens) and Toronto isn't contending for a title in the next year or two unless Jonas is the best center in the league right off the bat. Lin I understand, because he's only 23, but the Raptors either need to get a young guy who can mature with the team or a young veteran who's close to peaking to guide the rest of the roster. Nash just kicks the need to get a long-term answer at point guard down the road for a season or two.
> 
> EDIT: and Bayless wasn't so bad last year, if they can't get someone they can hand the reins over to for the next five years and beyond, it's worth it to bring him back on the QO and give him a full-time tryout as the starter.


I don't think the Raptors are aggressively going after Nash. We need a point guard and Nash would be a great fit even if it's just for a few years. I would rather the Raptors tank but the fact is they aren't taking that approach so therefore Nash being here wouldn't cause a problem.

The problem with Bayless is that he's extremely fragile. He has been riddled with lower body injuries since he got here and that's why he hasn't got his extended try at being a starter.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

seifer0406 said:


> The problem with Bayless is that he's extremely fragile. He has been riddled with lower body injuries since he got here and that's why he hasn't got his extended try at being a starter.


That's why I'd try to bring Bayless back on the one-year QO. He's unlikely to get a big offer from anyone this summer, as the point guard position is somewhat deep, so that $4.1 million figure is probably the biggest first-year salary he'll see. That combined with a shot in the starting lineup should be enough to get him to stick around on a one-year deal, which works out for Toronto. I'm certainly not committing long-term money to him.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Bogg said:


> That's why I'd try to bring Bayless back on the one-year QO. He's unlikely to get a big offer from anyone this summer, as the point guard position is somewhat deep, so that $4.1 million figure is probably the biggest first-year salary he'll see. That combined with a shot in the starting lineup should be enough to get him to stick around on a one-year deal, which works out for Toronto. I'm certainly not committing long-term money to him.


call me impatient but i don't want to see bayless back. i think we've seen enough of him. he's clearly not the answer at pg for us. raptors and bayless both need a change. i think bayless has some talent and i hope he can become a great sparkplug off the bench for a good team, but I want this team to start fresh at pg.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Agreed, I don't see Bayless ever being a starting PG in the league. There are some players who has some PG skills and could develop into a PG down the road but Bayless is so far away that I don't think it's possible.


----------

